# New rider safety features being rolled out



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

Just heard on the news uber is rolling out a safety feature for riders. Essentially it will allow you to store emergency contact numbers to call who also will have your eta, drivers name and plate number should you need to send an alert. Seems like we are the only ones that are not given any thought to our security. They must be getting a lot of bad feedback on their app from riders. A lot of women tell me they don't like male divers to pick them up - they say they get a lot of creepy drivers. One woman told me a male asked for her phone number. I wouldn't be surprised some of the fellas think this is their own personal fishing hole.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Choochie said:


> A lot of women tell me they don't like male divers to pick them up - they say they get a lot of creepy drivers. One woman told me a male asked for her phone number. I wouldn't be surprised some of the fellas think this is their own personal fishing hole.


You not gonna find a lot of female drivers in most places. Plus, is there any real difference than a male uber driver picking you up and a male cab driver?
And of course there's going to be males asking for female numbers, just as you will find males doing that on many many other jobs. Not that I condone it, but lets not act like guys hollering at women is an Uber only thing now

Are you a female? Because your post is making it out to seem like a male vs female thing. Violence knows no gender. Plus, the driver's safety is just as important as the rider!!!


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> You not gonna find a lot of female drivers in most places. Plus, is there any real difference than a male uber driver picking you up and a male cab driver?
> And of course there's going to be males asking for female numbers, just as you will find males doing that on many many other jobs. Not that I condone it, but lets not act like guys hollering at women is an Uber only thing now
> 
> Are you a female? Because your post is making it out to seem like a male vs female thing. Violence knows no gender. Plus, the driver's safety is just as important as the rider!!!


As it says in my profile yes, I am a female. If you read my post I also said uber is not concerned with our safety, as *drivers*. 
Right, violence knows no gender - what do you think the ratio is of men killing, raping, maiming women vs. women to men? So if you want to say I'm saying male vs female I guess that would be correct. That was an example, as a lot of women have voiced this to me. You too could get sissy slapped like that other driver in CA, or worse. Just women have much more reason to fear.
I was referring to uber, I'm sure it's the same for cabbies.
Guys hollering at females is one thing but being a female and some guy is leering at you and he is driving a car is quite different than hollering at a girl in the workplace. Get a grip.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Choochie said:


> As it says in my profile yes, I am a female. If you read my post I also said uber is not concerned with our safety, as *drivers*.
> Right, violence knows no gender - what do you think the ratio is of men killing, raping, maiming women vs. women to men? So if you want to say I'm saying male vs female I guess that would be correct. That was an example, as a lot of women have voiced this to me. You too could get sissy slapped like that other driver in CA, or worse. Just women have much more reason to fear.
> I was referring to uber, I'm sure it's the same for cabbies.
> Guys hollering at females is one thing but being a female and some guy is leering at you and he is driving a car is quite different than hollering at a girl in the workplace. Get a grip.


A man asking for a woman's number is not a CRIME, as you say a lot of your female pax are saying drivers are committing.

My point about cabbies: Again, you say women dont want men Uberes to pick them up. The other option is a cab. If they take male cab drivers then I dont understand why they are saying that for Uber drivers. What's next? dont want a male waiter at a restaurant? or a male person at the hotel counter because they'll know which suite you're in? When they call people to their home for repairs, like if the heat or washer breaks,will they deny any male serviceman that comes to their house,will only allow females to fix their issue?Because surely a repair will know where you live. So Where does it all end?

Sure there's going to be some creeps, but denying all male drivers or repair men off the break assumes all men are creeps.

My point being, this rider safety thing Uber is doing, it should be prevention of 'crime" for all riders,no matter the race or gender. But you seem to be make this a gender thing, I'm for equality.

I just hope half of all trips where a male driver glances at a female pax they wont be hitting this new feature that will "allow you to store emergency contact numbers to call who also will have your eta, drivers name and plate number should you need to send an alert"


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> A man asking for a woman's number is not a CRIME, as you say a lot of your female pax are saying drivers are committing.
> 
> My point about cabbies: Again, you say women dont want men Uberes to pick them up. The other option is a cab. If they take male cab drivers then I dont understand why they are saying that for Uber drivers. What's next? dont want a male waiter at a restaurant? or a male person at the hotel counter because they'll know which suite you're in? When they call people to their home for repairs etc,they dont want males either? Where does it end?
> 
> ...


You sound like a crybaby. It's really too bad you didn't understand my post - it is for ALL riders but I just mentioned a few comments that have been unsolicited by me from females. 
I don't like the idea of someone having a record of my plate and name, especially males.
Just mind your manners and you won't have any problems and don't forget that dash cam.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Choochie said:


> You sound like a crybaby. It's really too bad you didn't understand my post - it is for ALL riders but I just mentioned a few comments that have been unsolicited by me from females.
> I don't like the idea of someone having a record of my plate and name, especially males.
> Just mind your manners and you won't have any problems and don't forget that dash cam.


I'm not crying, just having a discussion. No more no less.


----------



## FlDriver (Oct 16, 2015)

Choochie said:


> A lot of women tell me they don't like male divers to pick them up - they say they get a lot of creepy drivers. One woman told me a male asked for her phone number.


Then those women should drive themselves, because your odds of getting a male driver are at least 50-50. Have these women ever taken a taxi? I'm not sure if I've ever seen a female cab driver.

I'm sure some people don't like drivers of certain races to pick them up, either, and that's tough, too.

A man asked for a woman's phone number? I'm shocked. Why is that such a bad thing?


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

FlDriver said:


> Then those women should drive themselves, because your odds of getting a male driver are at least 50-50. Have these women ever taken a taxi? I'm not sure if I've ever seen a female cab driver.
> 
> I'm sure some people don't like drivers of certain races to pick them up, either, and that's tough, too.
> 
> A man asked for a woman's phone number? I'm shocked. Why is that such a bad thing?


A driver should never ask a female pax for a phone number. 
Are you stupid? 
If she asks you for your number, you get to decide.

You are providing a ride, not a potential date. Don't make anyone feel uncomfortable.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

FlDriver said:


> A man asked for a woman's phone number? I'm shocked. Why is that such a bad thing?


If the guy was a complete stranger other than having provided a woman with one simple ride, it is completely inappropriate. It is particularly not cool in that not only is it an imposition, but the driver is potentially driving the woman to her home, or some other place that is a part of her life, but mostly a private concern. It is one thing for a woman to have to turn down a guy who asks her for her number, it is bound to be far more uncomfortable if that person is en route to or from the woman's private residence.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

This is why I suggested having hot female secret shoppers who do nothing but take ubers in cities. If a guy can't control himself for the 10 minute ride why should be trusted with people's safety. I'm a guy and have been told by female pax about creepy drivers. I'm a very happily married man and father of 2, I treat every rider the exact same no matter their sex. I appreciate a beautiful woman but there is a time and place and in a car with a stranger isn't one of them.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

I suspect most women do not assume an Uber driver is a catch. 
I have been hit on by drunk women. I generally reply "Once you got me in the light you would let me go". That usually works.


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

FlDriver said:


> Then those women should drive themselves, because your odds of getting a male driver are at least 50-50. Have these women ever taken a taxi? I'm not sure if I've ever seen a female cab driver.
> 
> I'm sure some people don't like drivers of certain races to pick them up, either, and that's tough, too.
> 
> A man asked for a woman's phone number? I'm shocked. Why is that such a bad thing?


These women are talking about unpleasant experiences they have had, not normal rides. I don't believe they dislike male cab or uber drivers per se; they don't feel they should be pick up bait because they requested a ride that they are paying for. Most don't complain. It wouldn't bother me and if he was a leering old man or different race or whatever, I would have shut that down immediately, but everyone is not like me and this is not your fishing hole. It is very creepy that she is being picked up or dropped off at her personal residence and some ogre is soliciting her for her number. 
I couldn't have said it any better than RockinEZ , limepro , Huberis 
We all know what I am saying - quit trying to justify bad behavior.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Choochie said:


> Just heard on the news uber is rolling out a safety feature for riders.


This has to do with Uber trying to counter Massachusetts TNC Bill that would require Fingerprint Background Checks for Drivers. Coincidently this Uber_Boston feature was announced a day after this hit the news:

*Ex-Uber driver faces 9 new counts of rape, kidnapping*


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Choochie said:


> A lot of women tell me they don't like male divers to pick them up - they say they get a lot of creepy drivers. One woman told me a male asked for her phone number. I wouldn't be surprised some of the fellas think this is their own personal fishing hole.


*Montreal Uber Drivers Aren't Keeping It In Their Pants*


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

I dont think anyone has disagreed that as a driver you probably shouldn't ask for the pax number.

DISCLAIMER: i dont leer or ask for my pax numbers


----------



## jaydeedub85 (Oct 16, 2015)

It's funny, I have two numbers in my 5 star comment section, this appears on the updated android version of the app, I'ma dude, and those numbers probably lead to dudes.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

The definition of sexual harassment is someone using a position of power or authority to sway favor. As a driver, you're in a position of power once the rider is seated and the door closed. It's important to keep that in mind and act professionally.
I think the safety feature is a good thing that could potentially be used by people who need a lever to win an argument or are just vindictive. I try to greet everyone with a smile and look back over my shoulder to say Hi, but everyone usually enters the car ass-first, so they might think I'm gawking, if they are particularly sensitive, and I haven't waited until they're fully seated. I always try to keep conversation to a very casual level, as if it were an elevator in an office building. But again, you never know what people are thinking or expecting. I agree, never ever ask for a number. Never say provocative things. Even compliments can be misconstrued. So I won't comment on clothing, perfume, hairstyle, etc.. Just, "Hi, how are you today?" and take the conversation from there, but keep it light.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

UberBeemer said:


> 1) The definition of sexual harassment is someone using a position of power or authority to sway favor. As a driver, you're in a position of power once the rider is seated and the door closed.
> 
> 2) . Never say provocative things. Even compliments can be misconstrued. So I won't comment on clothing, perfume, hairstyle, etc.. Just, "Hi, how are you today?" and take the conversation from there, but keep it light.


1) Police officers,your supervisor at a job, teachers, etc, are considered position of authority. However its a real stretch to throw a cab driver in as having power of authority. You would have to includes bus drivers,Amtrak drivers,and airplane drivers.

2) this is pretty much common sense for most types of

And leering at a pax(looking with no words), although may be considered unprofessional, is not sexual harrasment. But you may possibly to get a judge/jury to believe you are getting harassed


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

Bart, a position of power OR authority. Not mutually exclusive or inclusive. When you're operating a motor vehicle you are responsible for the occupants. You have the wheel and the throttle and brake controls, and therein lies the power, and arguably, authority. Yes, it extends to the classes you mention.

Harassment is one of those things in our society where the burden of proof boils down to the victim's perception or feelings of the situation, and can be a "guilty until proven innocent" deal. If you work for large enough companies, they'll have employee handbooks that say the same. It's taken very seriously and is difficult to prove, but the judgment usually leans in favor of the accuser unless there were video or audio recordings, or sufficient witnesses. If anyone thinks you can't get in trouble just because someone says you did something, even if you did nothing of the like, they're kidding themselves.


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

Now the latest news in Boston about uber - they are really going to put pressure on ride share services. It's getting pretty hot in Boston: even more reason to roll out that app for riders. Now you see why the ladies are paranoid, Bart?

http://www.bostonglobe.com/metro/20...Dcja6EYVJANIqhwVbJ/story.html?s_campaign=8315


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Choochie said:


> Now the latest news in Boston about uber - they are really going to put pressure on ride share services. It's getting pretty hot in Boston: even more reason to roll out that app for riders. Now you see why Bart the ladies are paranoid?
> 
> http://www.bostonglobe.com/metro/20...Dcja6EYVJANIqhwVbJ/story.html?s_campaign=8315


Goodness greifus, the guy wasnt even employed by Uber or any rideshare company at the time of the arrest


----------



## Mims Athome (Oct 24, 2015)

Choochie said:


> Just heard on the news uber is rolling out a safety feature for riders. Essentially it will allow you to store emergency contact numbers to call who also will have your eta, drivers name and plate number should you need to send an alert. Seems like we are the only ones that are not given any thought to our security. They must be getting a lot of bad feedback on their app from riders. A lot of women tell me they don't like male divers to pick them up - they say they get a lot of creepy drivers. One woman told me a male asked for her phone number. I wouldn't be surprised some of the fellas think this is their own personal fishing hole.


I am a woman and I drive in Western Mass. I have heard the same complaints: (1) Women telling me they get creepy male drivers and prefer a woman and (2) A male driver asking for a passengers phone number. I have been asked by the women I pick up if I could pick them up in the future. Well of course! I think Coochie has a valid point.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

He was convicted in 2005 and released in 2014, so he didn't commit crimes within the 7 year allowable time lol. That isn't Ubers policy, it is the law.


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> Goodness greifus, the guy wasnt even employed by Uber or any rideshare company at the time of the arrest


Right, he was relived of his duties a few short weeks ago and after his 9 yr felony stint in prison which ended in May of last year he was driving people around the area. No reason to suspect the worst, he is just another upstanding citizen of the commonwealth driving "ride share". Women would have no reason to think twice about someone driving them around town, knowing their home address and trying to pry their telephone number out of them.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Choochie said:


> Right, he was relived of his duties a few short weeks ago and after his 9 yr felony stint in prison which ended in May of last year he was driving people around the area. No reason to suspect the worst, he is just another upstanding citizen of the commonwealth driving "ride share". Women would have no reason to think twice about someone driving them around town, knowing their home address and trying to pry their telephone number out of them.


If you post an arrest WHILE he was employed by Uber, then it may be relevant to your case. But to post a link to an arrest that had absolutely nothing to do with Uber,knowing females wouldnt even be able to get him as a driver because....he doesnt drive for Uber or Lyft, is just inflammatory. He may very well could have been a 5 star driver if you cant find a complaint while he was employed.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

First of all, every big corporate company is gonna have people slide through the cracks. . Its gonna happen..... Now it would be a big issue if Uber didnt do any background checks. But as we all know, I went through a background check just like everybody else. Im sure there are some more felons out there driving. If Uber had 12 employes and 8 ended up as felons, HUGE problem. But if you have upwards of maybe a million "employees",yeah, slips are going to happen.

The thing about this guy, yes he got arrested. Yes he drove for Uber while being a felon. But if he drove for a year, got 5 stars, didnt cause issues with any pax, WHY would it be a big deal that he got arrested AFTER working for Uber????

Again, show me when he got arrested for something pertaining to a pax, and then, and only then,have you made a huge point.


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

I'm done with you


----------



## FlDriver (Oct 16, 2015)

Huberis said:


> If the guy was a complete stranger other than having provided a woman with one simple ride, it is completely inappropriate.


How about if they're at a bar and he's a complete stranger?

Have you ever been out in the real world?


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

FlDriver said:


> How about if they're at a bar and he's a complete stranger?
> 
> Have you ever been out in the real world?


I can handle men asking for my number just fine. How do you think I handle those bozos who get in my car? I can pretty much handle anything you can throw at me. I don't have any problems with confrontation of any kind. Again I was talking about other women and all the news stories about goober rapists and guber this and guber that all over the news here, almost weekly, and this creep with the controls asking them for their number after 2 seconds. The woman that comes to mind especially upset about it was a young girl and she said the man was her father's age. I can see how some women might feel.


----------



## Muki (Oct 15, 2015)

RockinEZ said:


> A driver should never ask a female pax for a phone number.
> Are you stupid?
> If she asks you for your number, you get to decide.
> 
> You are providing a ride, not a potential date. Don't make anyone feel uncomfortable.


It depends. I'm a single guy. If I'm driving a woman and we're having a great conversation and vibe and I find out she's single, I see no harm in asking politely. If she doesn't like me, she can simply say "no" and that's that. No harm done. Why is everyone so damn touchy and afraid to be offended these days in America? Anywhere else in the world nobody thinks a thing about these things. Don't be an aggressive jerk. And I'd never ask a woman for her number if I didn't feel like she was at least flirting or vibing with me. If our conversation was completely sterile and platonic I would not ask. But let's not set up these dumb rules that men should NEVER ask for women's number. I'm sure out of the hundreds of thousands of Uber drivers out there, that have to be at least a few men that met their future wives while Ubering.


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

No different than playing the race card when you don't like outcome. People are being brought up now where everyone gets a trophy - we don't want to hurt anyone's feelings and so on.


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

I don't think any woman would be mad if a man asked for her number- specifically talking about predator types, if no context to be asking for such.


----------



## CityGirl (Nov 29, 2014)

There's an Uber for ladies, it's called Lyft. Pink moustaches and all. Not my thing, but it's out there...just sayin'


----------



## Whiteorchids (Oct 7, 2015)

CityGirl said:


> There's an Uber for ladies, it's called Lyft. Pink moustaches and all. Not my thing, but it's out there...just sayin'


Good to know. I'm a woman I just had my Lyft mentor appt today.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

CityGirl said:


> There's an Uber for ladies, it's called Lyft. Pink moustaches and all. Not my thing, but it's out there...just sayin'


What?


----------



## 3for3 (Feb 19, 2015)

Choochie said:


> As it says in my profile yes, I am a female. If you read my post I also said uber is not concerned with our safety, as *drivers*.
> Right, violence knows no gender - what do you think the ratio is of men killing, raping, maiming women vs. women to men? So if you want to say I'm saying male vs female I guess that would be correct. That was an example, as a lot of women have voiced this to me. You too could get sissy slapped like that other driver in CA, or worse. Just women have much more reason to fear.
> I was referring to uber, I'm sure it's the same for cabbies.
> Guys hollering at females is one thing but being a female and some guy is leering at you and he is driving a car is quite different than hollering at a girl in the workplace. Get a grip.


That driver in Ca got it bad, pax better be glad Uberand Va said no weapons in the Ubereven if registered. Im a concealed carry permit holder and that dude in back seat would be filled with 40 cal bullet holes instead of some extra spicy mace n the face.


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

Muki said:


> It depends. I'm a single guy. If I'm driving a woman and we're having a great conversation and vibe and I find out she's single, I see no harm in asking politely. If she doesn't like me, she can simply say "no" and that's that. No harm done. Why is everyone so damn touchy and afraid to be offended these days in America? Anywhere else in the world nobody thinks a thing about these things. Don't be an aggressive jerk. And I'd never ask a woman for her number if I didn't feel like she was at least flirting or vibing with me. If our conversation was completely sterile and platonic I would not ask. But let's not set up these dumb rules that men should NEVER ask for women's number. I'm sure out of the hundreds of thousands of Uber drivers out there, that have to be at least a few men that met their future wives while Ubering.


I'm easily "never offended" type of person. But you should never ask a PAX for their Tel#. It's not men never asking, it's the Driver of a Driving Service never asking. Basic stuff.


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

SCdave said:


> I'm easily "never offended" type of person. But you should never ask a PAX for their Tel#. It's not men never asking, it's the Driver of a Driving Service never asking. Basic stuff.


There are all levels, professional is not ringing a bell with some of the drivers. I guess the pay isn't enough of a benefit.


----------



## FlDriver (Oct 16, 2015)

Choochie said:


> I can handle men asking for my number just fine. How do you think I handle those bozos who get in my car? I can pretty much handle anything you can throw at me. I don't have any problems with confrontation of any kind. Again I was talking about other women and all the news stories about goober rapists


How many Uber rapists have there been? It seems like a really dumb way for a rapist to find a victim (unless he really wants to get caught), considering Uber knows the driver's name, address, phone, etc and has a log of where the car was at what time, vs finding someone out in public who wouldn't know who he is.

I'm also trying to figure out how someone could commit rape while driving, without wrecking the car.

Do you really think rapists ask for phone numbers? That seems odd.


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

I really couldn't tell you for sure, I'm just the messenger, but the few that were paranoid enough to tell me say they had nothing in common with the perp except they just happened to get in their car. Sounded mostly out of the blue. No rapport or anything. 
If you still don't understand ask your mother. 
Or are you trying to tee me up to get reported to the mods like Bart.


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

FlDriver said:


> How many Uber rapists have there been? It seems like a really dumb way for a rapist to find a victim (unless he really wants to get caught), considering Uber knows the driver's name, address, phone, etc and has a log of where the car was at what time, vs finding someone out in public who wouldn't know who he is.
> 
> I'm also trying to figure out how someone could commit rape while driving, without wrecking the car.
> 
> Do you really think rapists ask for phone numbers? That seems odd.


How many Uber Rapists? Not many AND too many.

Again, I don't get offended easily and I'm not PC. But people do dumb things all the time. And dumb people do it more often.

How many times is "not often" or " not a big problem". For most guys, it's statistically low or insignificant. For most women, it's statistically low but always a consideration.

But the female PAX was flirting with me? But this, but that....

Q: The environment and expectation for a women getting in a "for hire" vehicle should be a safe one. A: Always? Usually? Except when...?


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Choochie said:


> I really couldn't tell you for sure, I'm just the messenger, but the few that were paranoid enough to tell me say they had nothing in common with the perp except they just happened to get in their car. Sounded mostly out of the blue. No rapport or anything.
> If you still don't understand ask your mother.
> Or are you trying to tee me up to get reported to the mods like Bart.


its just a big difference from looking at a pax, and raping a pax
your chances of taking an Uber and getting raped simply arent that high at all
of course it could happen, just like it can happen while you're jogging somewhere
most of the rape cases ive seen has come from people faking like they were uber, or pax not verifiying tags etc and hopping in wrong car. Not like FlDriver said, where a registered user with his plates,address, phone number etc, were readily available for Uber..................


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

SCdave said:


> How many times is "not often" or " not a big problem". For most guys, it's statistically low or insignificant. For most women, it's statistically low but always a consideration.
> 
> Q: The environment and expectation for a women getting in a "for hire" vehicle should be a safe one. A: Always? Usually? Except when...?


Of course it should be safe. But how this topic has gone from driver looking in his rearview mirror to now pax being worried about getting raped, is just a stretch.Portraying drivers to be rapists just because he's male,its just plain terrible. If you do some research on rape cases in most major markets, you'll see rape via Uber is definitely not up on the charts. Point being a lot of emphasis from this topic being put on Uber rape, when rape is occurring elsewhere at significantly higher rate. Uber wouldnt exist if the possibly of rape was anywhere near what people are making it out to be.


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> Of course it should be safe. But how this topic has gone from driver looking in his rearview mirror to now pax being worried about getting raped, is just a stretch.Portraying drivers to be rapists just because he's male,its just plain terrible. If you do some research on rape cases in most major markets, you'll see rape via Uber is definitely not up on the charts. Point being a lot of emphasis from this topic being put on Uber rape, when rape is occurring elsewhere at significantly higher rate. Uber wouldnt exist if the possibly of rape was anywhere near what people are making it out to be.


It's not beyond the realm that being picked up at your home address, for instance, wouldn't be a concern after unsolicited/unwanted attention.
yeah so they still know your address.....whether it be other crimes or sexual ones... doesn't have to occur in the car and that could extend to your previous post about any man who comes to service something in your home as well. No one said it is a up on the charts but you can never be too naïve either. Just being aware makes a big difference. 
Well for some reason Uber thought it a good reason to have it in their app. Must be a lot of comments here in our area about safety, which is why they are starting it here. I doubt any but a few would have a need to use it.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Choochie said:


> It's not beyond the realm that being picked up at your home address, for instance, wouldn't be a concern after unsolicited/unwanted attention.
> yeah so they still know your address.....whether it be other crimes or sexual ones... doesn't have to occur in the car and that could extend to your previous post about any man who comes to service something in your home as well. No one said it is a up on the charts but you can never be too naïve either. Just being aware makes a big difference.
> Well for some reason Uber thought it a good reason to have it in their app. Must be a lot of comments here in our area about safety, which is why they are starting it here. I doubt any but a few would have a need to use it.


Rape is not an Uber only issue. Females need to be aware with any service they take, or use(where they know your address like repairmen) or anywhere they go.

Furthermore, the whole crux of this topic is off of hearsay from passengers. Can we get some real police reports from the area that these pax live where there have been reported Uber related rapes??? or leering charges(actual police charges). Then we can apply more credibility to the alleged high percentage of being raped because the driver looks at you, asks for your number, or is simply a male. The vast majority of male drivers simply dont fit this criminal profile


----------



## kevin o'keefe (Nov 7, 2015)

Choochie said:


> Just heard on the news uber is rolling out a safety feature for riders. Essentially it will allow you to store emergency contact numbers to call who also will have your eta, drivers name and plate number should you need to send an alert. Seems like we are the only ones that are not given any thought to our security. They must be getting a lot of bad feedback on their app from riders. A lot of women tell me they don't like male divers to pick them up - they say they get a lot of creepy drivers. One woman told me a male asked for her phone number. I wouldn't be surprised some of the fellas think this is their own personal fishing hole.


I have to agree with you on some points. It is unproffessionel to be asking for phone numbers or any other personnel details. But as Uber gets rid of it's good drivers then there is only the scum left to drive. It is interesting to see how the Uber fade is progressing in the USA as we , as yet, have not reached these stages in Australia. Here women , travelling alone, prefer Uber as there is some security for them compared to taxis & I for one will always provide that security for them as best I can. But as drivers over there vent their hate for Uber on their passengers it is no different to what the taxi drivers have been doing for decades. You pay peanuts you get idiots to work for you.


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> Rape is not an Uber only issue. Females need to be aware with any service they take, or use(where they know your address like repairmen) or anywhere they go.
> 
> Furthermore, the whole crux of this topic is off of hearsay from passengers. Can we get some real police reports from the area that these pax live where there have been reported Uber related rapes??? or leering charges(actual police charges). Then we can apply more credibility to the alleged high percentage of being raped because the driver looks at you, asks for your number, or is simply a male. The vast majority of male drivers simply dont fit this criminal profile


Don't shoot the messenger - your beef is with Uber.


----------

